# 3 Way switch tripping breaker



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> None of which have zip to do with any possibly defective switch.


I think you argue for the sake of arguing, it's not that tough to find a short.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I think you argue for the sake of arguing, it's not that tough to find a short.


And you honestly think you're gonna find one *in a switch*?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> And you honestly think you're gonna find one *in a switch*?


Exceedingly rare, but I've encountered that a couple of times. Easily sussed out with a meter though.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Exceedingly rare, but I've encountered that a couple of times. Easily sussed out with a meter though.


You've encountered two more than I have. The only time I see a short in a switch is when it's been destroyed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

In both cases, the switches were mis-assembled from the manufacturer.


----------



## jamesgr81 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Switch*

It might be a little before many of you sparky's time...

But those old ceramic devices, especially the ones with the screws on the front, could actually short out to the yoke when they got really worn out. The ones where you can actually see the little switch levers snap back and forth are the worst offenders.

But I suspect that is not the issue in the OP's case.


----------



## kookoomouse (Jan 31, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I would take the switch out and tie all three wires together. If there is no more short, that would tell you it's the switch itself, then you can replace the switch.


So short the three wires together to see if the switch might be shorted?
What would he learn from that test? I don't get it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well... depending on the feed... he would not be shorting anything... just connecting hot to two travelors.... I guess if nothing then shorted.... you could say it was a bad switch.....

But I can't see how the switch , in that feed, could short on anything anyway.... basically what 480 was saying I think....


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe a swapped "white switch leg" inplace of common

never trust a wires color unless you wired it yourself and no one has touched it.


sorry guys didnt check the date before i replied DOH


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Red Adobe said:


> maybe a swapped "white switch leg" inplace of common
> 
> never trust a wires color unless you wired it yourself and no one has touched it.
> 
> ...


Red... We all do it and space out at times.... *which would be to your point* as to not trust wiring color/identification... put a MM to everything.

Best


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Chosenone21186 said:


> I have not had a chance to look at it yet. We're really busy at work right now and I have a side project that is taking up a lot of my time. Light has to wait. I will update as soon as I can:thumbsup:


Well?


----------

